# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Donjons] Les visites organisées - Suivez l'aveugle

## Mr Slurp

Salut les canards

Je discutai avec Orgazmo, mon éternel boulet duo, et nous faisions le constat que nous somme tout les deux arrivés au level 80... en n'ayant parcouru que les catacombes en mode histoire, et qu'il nous faudrait trouver des coéquipiers pour partir à l'aventure dans les autres donjons.

Dans le contexte ou on a pas forcément le temps en semaine de former un groupe en attendant des motivés devant une porte d'entrée de donjons, on se disait qu'un sujet ou l'on peut planifier les groupes un peu à l'avance serait des plus utiles.

Je propose donc ce sujet comme point de rencontre pour les personnes souhaitant trouvez de gais compagnons pour aller faire les donjons que ce soit en mode histoire ou en mode explo. 
Ça n'a pas pour vocation d'être un sujet de stratégie, ou de guide pour dire comment faire quel chemin puisque des sujets sont en cours de création à propos.

- Les catacombes d'Ascalon - Ascalon n'y vas? Jamais sans mon cailloux !
- Manoir de Caudecus - Un cousin Germain ach'ment sympas...
- Tonnelle du Crépuscule - Petit tonneau et crêpe-minuscule.
- Fournaise des Lamentations - Au pied du mur  ::ninja:: 
- La Citadelle de la Flamme - Heuuuu... Pour le BBQ c'est quel chemin ?
- Honneur des Vagues - Un sujet vague dans une mare aux Canards.
- Creuset de l'Éternité - et Creuset creuset les petits nains ...
- Arah - Kiri !!!
Donc, a vous de proposer vos services de mercenaire spé dungeon master, ou d'indiquer qu'il vous manque un joueur pour partir à l'aventure.

Et puis si ce sujet fait doublon avec les sujets dédiés à chaque donjon, bah on le laissera couler sagement.

Slurp.

[note] j'éditerai le message pour ajouter les liens vers les sujets des différents donjons quand ils existeront

PS : mes condoléances pour les jeux de mot  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Hey, en effet c'est peut être mieux de centraliser les demandes sur un topic. Bon en espérant que ça soit pas trop le bordel non plus, mais au pire, on pourra se retrancher sur les topics particuliers.
Je prends note du jeu de mot, j'attends de voir si y a autre chose qui se propose  ::):  !

----------


## Orgazmo

Aïe je me souvient encore de notre première instances  :tired:  ... Mais cette fois-ci, 80 pétales en poche je vais claquer ma PO pour changer mon sac à patate lvl 60 contre un sac à patate lvl 80 avec une rune +1 contre les épluchures rebelles  ::wub:: 

CA VA CHIER !!!!

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon et sinon, pour ouvrir le bal, nous (Orgazmo et moi même) cherchons du monde pour vendredi soir afin de faire au choix :
- catacombe en explo (n'importe quel chemin)
- Manoir de Caudecus en histoire

Voir les deux dans la foulée si tout le groupe à assez de temps.

Notre groupe :
1 - Mr Slurp (Gardien fraichement lvl 80)
2 - Orgazmo (Voleuse fraichement lvl 80)
3 - Amoilesmobs (Gardien lvl 80 un peu moins frais)
4 - (Libre) 
5 - (Libre)

----------


## Maderone

> Aïe je me souvient encore de notre première instances  ... Mais cette fois-ci, 80 pétales en poche je vais claquer ma PO pour changer mon sac à patate lvl 60 contre un sac à patate lvl 80 avec une rune +1 contre les épluchures rebelles 
> 
> CA VA CHIER !!!!



Mouhaha, 
Hey...
Mais c'est toi mon clone  :tired:  ! En plus avec les vêtements verts associé, on y aurait vraiment cru  :^_^: .
Mais bon, tu crois que t'as plus la classe que moi avec ton équipement lvl 60 ! tchi ! En plus avec 80 pétales, tu peux rien faire hein !

----------


## Orgazmo

> Mouhaha, 
> Hey...
> Mais c'est toi mon clone  ! En plus avec les vêtements verts associé, on y aurait vraiment cru .
> Mais bon, tu crois que t'as plus la classe que moi avec ton équipement lvl 60 ! tchi ! En plus avec 80 pétales, tu peux rien faire hein !


Ouais les pétales sur moi, c'est la classe  :B): 


Et fait gaffe parce que si tu me cherche :


Et s'il en reste :


MUHAHAHAHAHA je suis trop démoniaque  :Cigare: 
... Heu... Qu'est-ce que tu fais avec cette cuiseuse-vapeur ? ... Pose cette cuiseuse-vapeur !  ... non... NON... NOOOOOON !!!

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Bon et sinon, pour ouvrir le bal, nous (Orgazmo et moi même) cherchons du monde pour vendredi soir afin de faire au choix :
> - catacombe en explo (n'importe quel chemin)
> - Manoir de Caudecus en histoire
> 
> Voir les deux dans la foulée si tout le groupe à assez de temps.
> 
> Notre groupe :
> 1 - Mr Slurp (Gardien fraichement lvl 80)
> 2 - Orgazmo (Voleuse fraichement lvl 80)
> ...


Édité  ! J'ai énormément de retard sur les donjons, j'en suis !  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> Ouais les pétales sur moi, c'est la classe 
> http://www.spotsound.fr/1131-5077-la...rapidement.jpg
> 
> Et fait gaffe parce que si tu me cherche :
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...HE9LcFpHrl6-PQ
> 
> Et s'il en reste :
> http://www.tousergo.com/images/produ...ente_1_500.jpg
> 
> ...


Muhahaha, pas mal. 
Mais j'ai pas besoin de te cuire pour te bouffer. C'est d'ailleurs mieux pour la santé. Pas de sauce, pas de perte de nutriment !

----------


## Orgazmo

> Muhahaha, pas mal. 
> Mais j'ai pas besoin de te cuire pour te bouffer. C'est d'ailleurs mieux pour la santé. Pas de sauce, pas de perte de nutriment !


Bah ça tombe bien parce que là je sors des toilettes et... TALAAAAAAAAAAAA :


La vache les carottes, ça arrache  :tired:

----------


## Phazon

Oh la bonne idée que voici  ::): 

Ayant adoré la Fournaise des Lamentations en Histoire. Si des canards se regroupent pour le faire, j'en serai avec grand plaisir ! 

Pour le reste, je dois farmer jusqu'à plus soif l'Honneur des Vagues en explo  ::|: 

Le mieux serait que ceux devant farmer tel ou tel donjon en explo se rajoutent en amis pour pouvoir créer des groupes plus aisément.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Et si vous vous faisiez votre salade de saison dans un autre saladier hein... histoire que les nouveaux arrivant de voient pas ça comme un sujet à flood (je vous jure ces enfants...  :tired:  )

@ Amoilesmobs : c'est noté, j'ai édité aussi mon post.

Il nous reste donc deux places pour vendredi soir :
Rappel du groupe :



> 1 - Mr Slurp (Gardien fraichement lvl 80)
> 2 - Orgazmo (Voleuse fraichement lvl 80)
> 3 - Amoilesmobs (Gardien lvl 80 un peu moins frais)
> 4 - (Libre)
> 5 - (Libre)

----------


## Chatlut

Coin coin,

J'interviens sur le topic pour prévenir qu'à partir du 29 octobre des donjons seront organisés chaque soir avec des horaires fixes. 

L'objectif est de permettre à ceux ayant une vie chargé d'avoir un groupe frais est dispo et de pouvoir partir faire des donjons avec d'autres CPC.  (enfin si il y a du monde)

A partir de *20h45*, du *29/10* au *04/11*.

Lundi : Catacombes ascaloniennes ou Arah
Mardi : Manoir de Caudecus ou Creuset de l'eternité
Mercredi : Tonnelle du Crépuscule ou Honneur des Vagues
Jeudi : Fournaise des Lamentations ou Citadelle de la Flamme
Vendredi : Catacombes ascaloniennes ou Arah
Samedi : Manoir de Caudecus ou Creuset de l'eternité
Dimanche : Tonnelle du Crépuscule ou Honneur des Vagues

Il suffit de contacter un animateur avec l'instance de votre choix, et on fera les groupes pour vous.

(D'ailleurs, si un Canard se sens capable de faire un petit donjon planeur, on lui fera un gros bisou, parce que la méthode google doc risque d'atteindre ses limites. Et on ne va pas demander aux canards de s'inscrire sur MMOPiZZA.  :^_^: )

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ah ca c'est une bonne nouvelle, mais j'ai peur que faire ça tout les jours essouffle rapidement les organisateurs (peut être voir un régime 2/3 par semaine)
Faire ça à horaire fixe aussi pose des problèmes pour ceux n'étant pas dispo aux horaires fixés, ou devant/souhaitant quitter le jeu pas trop tard (vie de couple/famille) et c'est pour ça que pour ma part je mise plus sur l'organisation spontané.

Dans tous les cas votre initiative est très louable, et y'aura surement moyen que je me joigne un soir dans la semaine à vos petites sauteries.

Et sinon pour revenir à mon organisation spontanée, l'équipe Slurp company (ouai je suis super egocentrique... ou pas) cherche toujours deux joueurs pour Ascalon et/ou Caudecus en histoire/explo pour vendredi soir, avec une entrée dans l'instance vers 21h/21h30.

----------


## pikkpi

Moi ça me tente bien, avec mon envoûteur 80 mais n'ayant presque pas mis le pied en donjon encore.
Après comme d'hab faut que je négocie avec la patronne... Je vais vais faire mon possible et je confirme ça d'ici là.

----------


## SetaSensei

> (D'ailleurs, si un Canard se sens capable de faire un petit donjon planeur, on lui fera un gros bisou, parce que la méthode google doc risque d'atteindre ses limites. Et on ne va pas demander aux canards de s'inscrire sur MMOPiZZA. )





De rien.  ::ninja:: 

Je vais voir si j'ai le temps d'en faire un vite fait tavu.

Skiant, si tu passes par là, viens me faire coucou sur gTalk qu'on en parle.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Moi ça me tente bien, avec mon envoûteur 80 mais n'ayant presque pas mis le pied en donjon encore.
> Après comme d'hab faut que je négocie avec la patronne... Je vais vais faire mon possible et je confirme ça d'ici là.


Ok, je te note donc provisoirement

Groupe vendredi soir, début à 21h/21h30
1 - Mr Slurp (Gardien lvl 80)
2 - Orgazmo (Voleuse lvl 80)
3 - Amoilesmobs (Gardien lvl 80)
4 - pikkpi (Envouteur lvl 80) - a confirmer
5 - (Libre) 

Allez qui n'en veux, il reste une place dans notre groupe de gens super sympa!

----------


## Orgazmo

La question est : y en aura t-il un parmi nous qui connaitra, ne serait-ce qu'un peu, l'instance ciblé ? ... Histoire de nous guider quoi ^^

----------


## olih

> La question est : y en aura t-il un parmi nous qui connaitra, ne serait-ce qu'un peu, l'instance ciblé ? ... Histoire de nous guider quoi ^^


Pour Ascalon *autopromo*.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> La question est : y en aura t-il un parmi nous qui connaitra, ne serait-ce qu'un peu, l'instance ciblé ? ... Histoire de nous guider quoi ^^


Et pourquoi on irai pas découvrir ça par nous même comme des gros noob (ce que nous sommes quoi). Alors oui y'en a qui vont dire qu'on risque de prendre cher, de se faire massacrer.... c'est possible, mais c'est drôle  ::P:

----------


## olih

> Et pourquoi on irai pas découvrir ça par nous même comme des gros noob (ce que nous sommes quoi). Alors oui y'en a qui vont dire qu'on risque de prendre cher, de se faire massacrer.... c'est possible, mais c'est drôle


Niveau 80, ça coute super cher en réparation.

----------


## Mr Slurp

S't'un bon argument  :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

Oui mais découvrir, c'est plus rigolo.

Après on peut se refaire du pognon en farming Orr.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orgazmo

Je sens qu'on va bien rire ^^

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Faut avoir un minimum de combien sur soi pour les réparations ?  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

11pa / grosse réparation.

----------


## Orgazmo

> 11pa / grosse réparation.


KUUUUWAAA ?


Ils prennent les cartes de crédit ?

----------


## SetaSensei

La "grosse réparation" c'est quand vous êtes presque (ou totalement) à poil. Si vous n'êtes pas des grosses tanches qui crèvent à tous les packs, ça peut arriver une fois. Ca a été le cas à la Citadelle des Flammes chemin 3 avant hier. Et on a crevé en boucle un paquet de temps.

Sinon, pour des répas "jaunes" c'est entre 3 et 5 pa.

----------


## olih

Autrement vous suivez le guide  :Cigare: 
Tu crèves toujours comme une merde, mais moins : économie.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Autrement vous suivez le guide 
> Tu crèves toujours comme une merde, mais moins : économie.


Un petit manque de reconnaissance de ton excellent travail (un supo et) olih?  ::ninja:: 
J'ai commencé à lire les détails, mais faudra que je m'en imprègne bien avant de partir à l'aventure.

----------


## Orgazmo

OK... J'imprime le guide  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> L'elem passe très bien en fractale, y a pas trop à s'inquiéter là-dessus. vu que t'es multi-tâches, y a toujours moyen d'être utile 
> 
> Perso je voudrais monter un peu en gardien parce que ça change, et puis comme dit slurp, il a beaucoup plus de trucs utiles qu'un "simple" guerrier qui est là pour bourriner.


Ouai je pense que l'elem aussi à quelques truc super sympa à jouer selon les contextes, genre la conjuration de l'arc de glace ou autres grosses AOE sur l’élémentaire de glace dans la fractale des svanir, le bouclier de terre qui renvoie les projectiles (encore harpies et boss des grawl) ou nombre de buff qu'il peux donner à ses équipiers.

Après, c'est sûr que des builds orientés équipe de 5 joueurs (ou forcément on rogne un peu sur les truc trop personnel) sont moins intéressant en PvE, et font que les perso construit de cette façon deviennent plus ou moins réservés aux donjons ou aux fractales. Mon gardien je ne le sors jamais en PvE, sauf sur les event de guilde parce qu'il a 100% d'explo du monde PvE.

Sinon, hier j'ai découvert un truc génial avec l'envouteuse de Wizi, c'est le signet d'inspiration qui à une super synergie avec le gardien. Je pose 12 stack de pouvoir (le 4 du baton), plus d'autres avantages selon les cris disponibles, et il claque ça derrière => 24 stack de pouvoir et des montagnes d'avantages en longue durée pour toute l'équipe \o/

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso je joue mon gardien comme un guerrier, mais avec des champs de force en plus  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> ou nombre de buff qu'il peux donner à ses équipiers.


En elem ?
A part des zones pour faire des combo, je vois rien qui se rapproche d'un buff.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Les auras, les zones de combo, la regen (avec les bons passifs) je vois pas ça comme rien...

----------


## olih

> En elem ?
> A part des zones pour faire des combo, je vois rien qui se rapproche d'un buff.


Le simple fait de changer d'affinité peut buffer / soigner /etc.

----------


## belreinuem

Faut le builder pour buffer le groupe l'elem, c'est vrai qu'avec le guardien on a plus facilement les outils pour aider.
quand j'aurais 100% du monde et finis la quete principale avec mon elem, je le monterais certainement dans une optique moins personnelle.

----------


## billybones

d'ailleurs c'est quoi une bonne compo en fractale 20+ ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Faut le builder pour buffer le groupe l'elem, c'est vrai qu'avec le guardien on a plus facilement les outils pour aider.
> quand j'aurais 100% du monde et finis la quete principale avec mon elem, je le monterais certainement dans une optique moins personnelle.


Le gardien aussi il faut le builder pour donner des buff, (enfin pour en donner plus et qu'ils soient durables), si tu le souhaite ça peut se jouer bourrin. Comme je le disais dans un post précédant, se spécialiser cohésion groupe de 5, ça se fait très bien, mais on y perd forcément pour du jeu solo en pve.

----------


## Guitou

> Le simple fait de changer d'affinité peut buffer / soigner /etc.


Pour tout ça il faut le build adéquat et encore le gain est correct mais sans plus, sinon l'elem n'a pas de skill propre au soutien à part un peu de soin en eau.

Les seuls buffs que l'elem peut distribuer au groupe via ses skills c'est de la regen et de la rapidité.
Après avec les traits on peu filer un peu de buff :
- XI terre : 2s de stabi
- 15 en eau : soin pour changement d'affinité eau
- la branche arcane propose plus de choses mais franchement je vous laisse regarder.

Bref en support, à part pour soigner (et dans ce cas là oubliez notre DPS), l'elem ne vaut rien.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> d'ailleurs c'est quoi une bonne compo en fractale 20+ ?


Vous savez, moi je ne crois pas qu’il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaise compositions. Moi, si je devais résumer mon build aujourd’hui avec vous, je dirais que c’est d’abord des wipes. Des boss en fractales qui m’ont mis une fessé, peut-être à un moment où j'avais déjà mal aux fesses, où j’étais en carton. Et c’est assez curieux de se dire que les hasards, les wipes forgent une destinée... Parce que quand on a le goût de la chose, quand on a le goût de la chose bien faite, le beau teamplay, parfois on ne trouve pas l’interlocuteur en face je dirais, le miroir qui vous aide à avancer. Alors ça n’est pas mon cas, comme je disais là, puisque moi au contraire, j’ai pu : et je dis merci aux canard, je chante la danse des canard, je danse comme un canard... je suis un canard ! Et finalement, quand beaucoup de gens aujourd’hui me disent « Mais comment fais-tu pour donner tant de stack de pouvoir ? », et bien je leur réponds très simplement, je leur dis que c’est ce goût de la survie ce goût donc qui m’a poussé aujourd’hui à créer un personnage fait pour aider les autres, mais demain qui sait ? Peut-être simplement à me mettre au service de la communauté, à faire le don, le don de soi...

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai lu les 5 premiers mots, les 5 derniers, j'ai eu la flemme de lire le reste.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> J'ai lu les 5 premiers mots, les 5 derniers, j'ai eu la flemme de lire le reste.


Nan mais c'est qu'une reprise débile du monologue de Otis dans Asterix mission Cléopâtre adapté à la situation  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> d'ailleurs c'est quoi une bonne compo en fractale 20+ ?


5 gars qui connaissent les fractales, stuff exo avec mini 15 AR.
Au 20+ t'as pas besoin d'optimiser ton groupe et les erreurs sont rattrapables.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon pour faire une réponse plus sérieuse, comme le dit Guitou, y'a pas besoin d'un groupe super optimisé, mais par contre y'a effectivement besoin de bien connaître les fractales (plus particulièrement les quelques truc un peu délicats), que chacun sache bien jouer sa classe avec son build, et aussi penser qu'on est bien 5 et ajuster ses compétences utilitaires en conséquence.

Après à ce niveau, il faut surtout éviter les builds glass canon, car le moindre trash mob devient un vétéran, ce qui fait que si on est aussi solide qu'une chips on passe sa vie par terre, et la on peut devenir un handicape pour ses équipiers.

----------


## Guitou

Le glass canon est valable au 20+ (après je sais pas).
Genre un bon coup de burst DPS après le bouclier du boss grawls pour vider la salle de ces #%$*@ d'élémentaires (c'est là que mon elem ferait merveille  ::P: ).
Si tu connais la fractale et ta classe, même en glass canon il y a de quoi survivre (ça reste du PVE avec sa prévisibilité), avec mon war full berz (ok c'est un war, c'est plus facile) je sais bien qu'il faut que je reste à l'arc à certains moments.

J'imagine qu'en 30+ les mobs deviennent trop solides et qu'un glass canon ne pourra plus DPS et survivre.

----------


## olih

> Le glass canon est valable au 20+ (après je sais pas).
> Genre un bon coup de burst DPS après le bouclier du boss grawls pour vider la salle de ces #%$*@ d'élémentaires (c'est là que mon elem ferait merveille ).
> Si tu connais la fractale et ta classe, même en glass canon il y a de quoi survivre (ça reste du PVE avec sa prévisibilité), avec mon war full berz (ok c'est un war, c'est plus facile) je sais bien qu'il faut que je reste à l'arc à certains moments.
> 
> J'imagine qu'en 30+ les mobs deviennent trop solides et qu'un glass canon ne pourra plus DPS et survivre.


 C'est du pve en groupe.
L'aléatoire vient de tes partenaires  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

::XD::

----------


## olih

Oh tu voulais ce cristal ???
 ::trollface:: .

----------


## Guitou

::siffle::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Oh tu voulais ce cristal ???
> .


"Mais j'e l'ai pourtant ramassé ce crystal, pourquoi je suis mort!!!"

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai fait un run et demi en glass canon au palier 30, et c'est passé sans trop de soucis. Mais bon, il faut savoir esquiver  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Avis à la population : il me manque étreinte des lamentations et honneur des vagues en mode histoire pour le succès du maître du donjon (entre autres choses, comme les 4 chemins d'Arah, mais tout le monde sait que ceux-là, c'est de la promenade  ::ninja:: ).

Y a des gens que ça tenterait dans la semaine ?

----------


## olih

Aujourd'hui, un donjon en mode histoire == 1 élément de la quotidienne  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Vaaahn

> La question serait alors : est ce que ces mêmes CPC de rang 10- (  ) ont envie de découvrir un peu plus les fractales?
> 
> Nan parce que à ce stade si on trouve disons 2 paires de leaders pour prendre le temps de faire découvrir ça, y'a peut être moyen d'en faire une sorte d'event PvE ou 1 soir de la semaine on forme des groupes de 3 bas niveau + 2 accompagnateur expérimentés.
> 
> Après faut poser des conditions du genre (ce n'est qu'un ordre d'idée hein) :
> Niveau 1-9 : perso level 75 à 80 stuffé au minimum en full masterwork (vert), rare ou exotique recommandé
> niveau 10-19 : perso level 80 full exo obligatoire


C'est homme prêche la bonne parole!!!




> Oui j'imagine bien qu'il y a des CPC encore en 10- mais je vois pas trop d'annonce sur le chan guilde du coup je les imagine plutôt monter leur niveau 10- dans des fractales 10+.


Ptet que comme moi qui était arrivé déjà après la bataille, on se sent un peu tout petit de proposer une fractale bas lvl quand vous parler de fractales 30+  ::rolleyes:: 
A l'époque, j'avais ouvert ma gueule, bouger du monde et proposé des fractales 1 à 9 (et qqes 10+) pour découvrir en douceur chacune des instances. Mais ces petits derniers sont ptet juste timide donc demande pas forcément.

Je le vois pas mal en ce moment, il y a pas mal de canards nouveaux. Et comme dit Slurp, proposer des soirées découvertes de fractales avec un expérimenté serait sympa, par exemple lancer des fractales après les missions de guildes.

Je veux bien le faire si besoin (même si je suis pas un boss des fractales  ::P: ) vu qu'on l'a fait pour moi. Juste que ce sera pas avant jeudi de la semaine prochaine (le 4 Avril). Si vous voulez apply, n'hésiter pas, je mettrais à jour ce post avec une liste de joueurs.

Et pour les autres qui ont plus de dispo, gogo faite de même.  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pour ma part, je suis tout à fait partant pour faire le poisson pilote en fractales et prendre le temps d'expliquer tout ça, mais par contre après les missions de guildes ca me semble un peu tard.

Par contre en semaine je suis souvent dispo entre 18h30 et 21h, au besoin hésitez pas à me demander in game.

----------


## olih

Faite gaffe quand même, Mr Slurp en lead, c'est un appeau à blague foireuse  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Vaaahn

> Faite gaffe quand même, Mr Slurp en lead, c'est un appeau à blague foireuse .


Tu crois que je suis mieux?  ::ninja:: 




> Par contre en semaine je suis souvent dispo entre 18h30 et 21h, au besoin hésitez pas à me demander in game.


En précisant ton (tes) pseudo(s) IG ce serait mieux  ::P: 
(moi je te connais, mais les nouveaux!)

----------


## Maderone

> Tu crois que je suis mieux?


Rien que ton pseudo est un appel à la blague foireuse :/

----------


## Vaaahn

"Come, we have cookies and shitty jokes"

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Faite gaffe quand même, Mr Slurp en lead, c'est un appeau à blague foireuse .


Je vois pas ou est le problème  ::ninja:: , et puis tu fais partis de ces gens qui aiment nos blagues, et qui en redemandent :P




> En précisant ton (tes) pseudo(s) IG ce serait mieux 
> (moi je te connais, mais les nouveaux!)


Bah mon pseudo = mon nom de compte, s'pas difficile, voir même j'irai jusqu'à dire que c'est très simple et que en plus je suis inscrit dans le sujet des pages blanches.

----------


## Tygra

Je suis pour des runs fractales, il me faut ces satanés anneaux ascended.
J'y suis allé 3-4 fois, j'ai déjà vu un peu toutes les maps mais je suis bien incapables de dire où il faut aller dans la plupart.

Érys, nécromant condis au build flexible (mais en ce moment plutôt orienté wuvwuv quand même). Je suis déjà allé en 10+ sans trop mourir.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Bah mon pseudo = mon nom de compte, s'pas difficile


C'est pas le cas de tout le monde donc c'est pas automatique de penser comme ça  ::rolleyes:: 




> je suis inscrit dans le sujet des pages blanches.


Si ils sont nouveaux, ils connaissent pas forcément les pages blanches  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Si besoin de monde pour fractales noob, ça me tente aussi, faut que je monte le niveau de la gardienne  :;):

----------


## Odrhann

Pour les motivés de Paint, là il y a de la ressource pour rédiger des guides.

https://sites.google.com/site/jumpto...pve---dungeons

----------


## NayeDjel

Si run fractal ce soir il y a, de participer cela m'intéresse !

----------


## Guitou

Quand on parle fractale il faut préciser un niveau.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Quand on parle fractale il faut préciser un niveau.


Sorry  ::o:  Peu m'importe tant que c'est < 20  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Pas de soucis, et si tu n'es pas au mauvais endroit, y'a quand même un thread plus spécifique pour les fractales :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...-niveau-viens-!

----------


## Bartinoob

Si y a des gens qui n'ont jamais fait de fractales et qui veulent voir à quoi ça ressemble sans se stresser : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...=1#post6528344

----------


## Maderone

Mais vas y, fais ta pub sur deux topic, te gêne pas  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Les fractales sont un donjon, techniquement  ::siffle::

----------


## Maximelene

Bah, "techniquement", non, le jeu ne les compte pas comme un donjon pour quoi que ce soit, il s'agit de quelque chose à part  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah plus sérieusement, c'est surtout que je pense que quelqu'un qui en a jamais fait ira pas instinctivement sur le topic des fractaleux qui parlent d'agonie (ça fait peur ce mot, ils sont bizarre les gens là-bas  :Emo: ).

Alors qu'une petite session découverte sponsorisée par votre serviteur est autrement plus alléchante  :Bave:

----------


## Alrinach

Bonjour, je suis enfin level 80 mais je n'ai fait qu'un seul donjon pour le moment. Si il y a des gens qui veulent découvrir à l'occaz, jsuis partant. IG : helranir.6540

----------


## Bartinoob

Petit up du topic : 

Ayant décidé récemment de me faire une armure arah, j'en bouffe en général un par soir ces derniers temps.
J'utilise majoritairement gw2lfg.com pour trouver des groupes, donc c'est en PU, en anglais, quasi uniquement le chemin 3 et sans garantie de réussite (enfin ça m'est encore jamais arrivé de fail, par contre la durée va de 40 à 90 minutes suivant les groupes).

Bref, si jamais y a des canards un peu maso qui voudraient faire le c3 de temps en temps, hésitez pas à me mp, je devrais être d'attaque pour un petit run si j'en ai pas déjà fait un dans la journée  :;):

----------


## Odrhann

mer il ay fou  ::O:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Arah C3 en 40 minutes  ::o:  ?
Ça laisse rêveur !
Pour le moment on a le C2 et le C4 de prévus, mais après (le donjon avec Rox et Roukie), pourquoi pas.
Arah c'est sympa. Et la jupe léger ... !

----------


## billybones

Voulant équiper un élém' en mode mage blanc à moindre frais, je sollicite du monde pour farmer l'honneur des vagues ou autres donjons offrant un set clerc/robu vita, entre 19h et 21h en semaine.

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a pas de donjon clerc. Sinon, t'as asca/étreinte/hdv pour du robu/vita il me semble.

----------


## billybones

Revoilà un porté disparu :D !
Merci pour le détail, jme suis équipé depuis  :;): .

Par contre si t'as tjs besoin de farmer arah, je veux bien te suivre.

----------


## Bartinoob

Il doit me manquer 8 runs pour finir l'armure donc ouais, je vais m'y remettre cette semaine.

----------


## billybones

Aimant me répandre sur le sol en donjon ou en fractale, nettoyant de mon sang le sol un peu trop propre, au point de faire la carpette sur le 1er boss de cita c1, il serait de bon ton de m'offrir un tome de commandeur pour que mes coéquipiers puissent rapidement me retrouver au milieu de la mélée et puisse me rez.   :;): 

Voilà voilà.

----------


## Narquois

Arah C2 ou C4 ce soir 21h : qui en est?

----------


## Bartinoob

Un p'tit C2, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Maderone

Non pas d'Arah C2 Barti et Narquois, y'a la course de puzzle !!!

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah mayrde, j'avais zappé. Bon bah forfait pour Arah (ou forfait pour les orbes, on verra ça dans la soirée  :tired: ).

----------


## Narquois

Abort mission, je le reproposerai cette semaine.

Go JP! 
J'avais zappé.

----------


## Maderone

:D.

----------


## Ptit gras

Hello, on est deux à chercher du monde pour Arah c4.
On aimerait bien le faire demain après midi (14h ? 15h ?), dans l'idéal il faudrait un envout zerk, un gard tank et un autre war zerk.

Cela dit je peux reroll sur un elem "soutien" et on peut envisager un groupe un peu moins opti aussi. Merci aux courageux qui veulent essayer  :;):

----------


## Narquois

Alors, ça a donné quoi cet Arah C4?

----------


## Ptit gras

Facile à vrai dire. On avait un super tank et un dps très honorable. Au poil, 1h40 de jeu  :Cigare:

----------


## Narquois

Du monde pour gagner 3 PO ce soir 21h avec un rapide Ara C4?  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

Je serais partant a condition que ma ligne adsl refonctionne d'ici ce soir  ::cry::

----------


## revanwolf

étant donné que le donjon "Tonnelle du crépuscule" sera modifié au prochain patch apparemment,ça intéresse des canards de faire tous les chemins actuel?

----------


## Jikob

Je profite du topic que je ne connaissais pas.
Il y a des rerolls ou petits levels (histoire que ce ne soit pas totalement les doigts dans le nez) qui voudraient (re)faire les Catacombes (en mode Scénario pour le moment) ? Je viens de passer le niveau 30 et du coup ça me démange.
Je pourrais le faire en pick up mais autant demander aux canards avant.
Bécots !

----------


## Maderone

T'aimes souffrir toi quand même  ::P:

----------


## Jikob

> T'aimes souffrir toi quand même


Je vais me faire remballer c'est ça ?  ::cry:: 
Ou tu répondais au monsieur du dessus ?

----------


## Lanilor

> étant donné que le donjon "Tonnelle du crépuscule" sera modifié au prochain patch apparemment,ça intéresse des canards de faire tous les chemins actuel?


Ça me tenterait bien mais par contre pas possible avant samedi pour moi.

----------


## Maderone

> Je vais me faire remballer c'est ça ? 
> Ou tu répondais au monsieur du dessus ?


Bah déjà qu'avec des lvl 30 tu peux en chier sévère, j'imagine même pas depuis le rework sur Ascalon. Je veux dire si tu comptes faire l'explo 35.

----------


## Jikob

> Bah déjà qu'avec des lvl 30 tu peux en chier sévère, j'imagine même pas depuis le rework sur Ascalon. Je veux dire si tu comptes faire l'explo 35.


Ah non je parlais du mode scénario. On verra après pour l'explo.
Après je comprends que vous sautiez pas en l'air, vous avez déjà dû le retourner dans tous les sens. Je tenterai en pickup.

----------


## revanwolf

Asca en mode story a pas beaucoup changé,et avec la quoti dur les donjons story tu trouvera plus facilement des canards ou des PU prêt a venir le faire

----------


## revanwolf

Bon comme apparemment il y a des intéressé pour le changements et que certains(comme moi) n'ont toujours pas fait tous les chemins des donjons,j'en profite pour demander si des canards sont intéressé par faire le donjon "honneur des vagues"dans des chemins peu orthodoxes(je voudrais bien faire Arah C1 aussi mais bon faut pas trop en demander là).

----------


## Bartinoob

Il y a un rodeur plow qui cherche à faire arah c1 il me semble, enjoy !  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Il y a un rôdeur plow qui cherche à faire arah c1 il me semble, enjoy !


rôdeur plow!même pas en rêve.

----------


## Tigermilk

Si je suis connecté, mon war est dispo pour tout les chemins que j'ai pas fait, et y'en a pas mal ...

----------


## Ptit gras

Hello ici !
Neo et moi même on serait intéressés pour faire le chemin Etherlame du donjon tonnelle *régulièrement*. On cherche donc 3 compagnons d'infortune pour aller chercher ces skins qui valent quand même quelques piécettes.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ça m'intéresse, j'ai toujours pas eu tous les succès de ce donjon. Par contre, je serais pas dispo avant ~10h le lundi et mercredi, pas trop de problème pour le reste de la semaine.

----------


## Maderone

Idem, intéressé.

----------


## Ptit gras

> je serais pas dispo avant ~10h le lundi et mercredi


Je suis ni étudiant ni chômeur  ::happy2:: 
C'est vous qui m'attendrez plutôt.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais, non, on va le refaire : pas dispo avant 22h (ou alors, de 18h à 19h30, en gros). Et je suis pas non plus dispo en journée  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

En fait on va le faire en pu ?

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai déjà rien dit alors que t'es voleur, aggrave pas ton cas  ::ninja:: 

Lundi/mercredi j'ai [RAID] de toutes façons.

----------


## BigGift

Vous acceptez ceux qui découvrent en même temps? je n'ai fait que 2 donjons, et pas en entier en plus, donc si ça ne vous dérange pas je suis super partant :D

----------


## Sephil

Je veux bien venir les fois où y a pas Maderone, sinon je sais qu'il va dropper 50 fois le truc le plus cher, le temps que moi je droppe 1 seule fois le moins cher. :/

----------


## Maderone

Je m'engage à te donner 2% de mes drops les plus chers si jamais je loot 50 fois le truc le plus cher.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Toi tu dois m'aider d'abord avec Noël !
Et sinon, ça m’intéresserait aussi, mais pour la mensuelle, je vais viser d'abord les Fractales *message subliminal à Wizi*  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

Dispo aussi si vous avez besoin d'aide.

Je fais des fractales en PU en ce moment faute de canards dispo  ::(:

----------


## Ptit gras

Premier tour de donjon ce matin avec Papry Neo et 2 inconnus. Aucun drop évidemment  :B): 
Mais c'est intéressant comme donjon, c'est peut être le seul chemin du jeu ou il y a autre chose que du LoS abuse + bourrinage. Du coup ça fait un peu de PvE sympa.

----------


## Bartinoob

Naaaaaaaaaaan. Je dormais  ::'(:

----------


## Ptit gras

Une première arme sur le deuxième run hier. On a pas été efficaces mais au moins on s'est marrés.
Note : ne plus jamais jouer avec Bob l'éponge  ::happy2::

----------


## BigGift

Ouais j'suis désolé, pire boulet de la terre  ::(:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Salut les gens, je cherche à faire tous les donjons au moins une fois.
(je suis allergique au pick up)

Des gens intéressés pour le faire en vocal ?

Pour le moment j'en suis à :

Catacombes: OK
Caudécus : OK
Tonnelle : Story et chemin haut/bas ==> OK
Citadelle : OK
Arah : Chemin 1 et 3 + story ==> OK

Plus un autre que j'ai fais une fois (une route) mais je sais plus lequel

Je cherche également des gens motivé pour monter leurs niveau de fractales (je suis 14 ou 15 là)

PS: Oui je sais que je n'ai pas fais grand chose >< (pourtant je suis à 450 heures de jeu)

----------


## Tigermilk

Quand je suis co, je cherche toujours des gens pour faire des instances... et je finis souvent par faire du PU  ::(: 

Donc dispo !

Pour les fractales, je suis lvl 33 mais dispo pour tout ce qui est lvl 20+.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon, je cherche pas des gens pour un donjon mais je sais pas où mettre ça ailleurs : 

Il me manque un seul succès pour Tequatl, et c'est celui où il faut protéger les tourelles. La description indique qu'il faut battre Tequatl pour le réussir, mais de ce que j'ai compris, c'est pas le cas. 

En gros, j'aurais besoin d'une dizaine de barbu(e)s pour tenter une défense sur un tequatl, que je puisse enfin terminer ces succès.

A vot'bon coeur  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'suis pas barbue, et je veux le succès aussi  ::o:

----------


## Kiyo

Hello,

Comme je l'ai dit il y a quelque temps sur le topic de la guilde j'aimerais faire tous les chemins d'explo des donjons parce que ça a beau faire plus de 3 ans que je joue je les ai toujours pas tous vus :x On commencerait tranquillement par les cita et on finirait péniblement par ceux d'arah.

Par contre je préfère prévenir, je n'ai mis les pieds en donjon que peu de fois et je suis loin d'en connaitre les astuces et trucs à faire, même pour ceux que j'ai déjà fait. C'est d'ailleurs l'idée de ces sorties en fait, se retrouver entre "noobs" de donjons pour les découvrir ensemble, quitte à galérer sur certains passages ou à connaitre plusieurs wipe (oui je sais, c'est moyennement vendeur dis comme ça mais je vous assure, ça va être chouette  ::lol:: ).

S'il y a toujours des gens intéressés, indiquez juste dans votre réponse si vous préféreriez faire ça en soirée ou en journée le week end (en espérant que je ne vais pas avoir fait fuir ceux qui s'étaient manifestés sur le topic de la guilde  ::'(: ).

----------


## lPyl

Moi ça m'intéresse de compléter ceux que j'ai pas encore  ::):  (a savoir que j'ai du en finir 2, Sorrow's Embrace et Citadel of Flames. Enfin j'avais aussi finit Twilight Arbor, mais pas fait Arbor Aetherpath :D).
Et je suis dans le même genre à rien connaitre des donjons.

Chuis a peu près dispo tout les soirs et le week-end si j'ai rien de prévu :D.

----------


## Nightwrath

Vu le temps que ça prend autant faire ça en week end je pense. C'est d'autant plus pratique en cas de wipe que le soir où les gens voient l'horloge tourner avant d'aller au dodo pour reprendre le boulot le lendemain. 
Du coup moi je suis pour !

----------


## lPyl

ça prend pas si longtemps que ça non? De mémoire, faut compter 20/30 minute par chemin (à part pour arah ptet)

----------


## Kiyo

Effectivement, ils ne sont en théorie pas bien longs, sauf ceux d'arah. Quant au moment, je penche plutôt pour le week end aussi mais bon, on verra ça après  ::):

----------


## blutch2

je suis dispo en week-end. J'ai fait que quelques chemins du manoir de Caudecus.

----------


## ivanoff

ils sont rapide quand on connait bien mais sur certain chemin de donjon tu peux y passer bien plus longtemps !!! hahaha

----------


## olih

> ils sont rapide quand on connait bien mais sur certain chemin de donjon tu peux y passer bien plus longtemps !!! hahaha


Souvenir d'arah  ::cry::

----------


## ivanoff

Pas que pas que mais ca en fait partie, une grosse partie même, que de bons souvenirs !!!! Tu savais quand tu y entrais mais jamais quand tu en ressortais si tu en ressortais un jour hahaha

----------


## Kiyo

Dites, déjà que mon message a fait apparemment fuir les trois quarts des intéressés ça serait sympa de pas en rajouter hein....

Sinon ce week-end je ferai bien volontiers les chemins de Cita. Night tu serais dispo ? Ipyl ca te tenterait même si tu les as déjà ?

Il nous faudrait 2 ou 3 autres canards si oui, et même si j'ai dit que dans l'idéal j'aurais aimé le faire entre noobs, si vous les avez déjà faits et que ca vous intéresse venez !

----------


## lPyl

Ouais, je peux les refaire pour aider  ::): .

----------


## Nightwrath

Dispo !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi j'peux crever, j'ai compris  :tired:

----------


## atavus

> Moi j'peux crever, j'ai compris


Vas-y; je viens t'aider.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pauv' ptite bête  ::sad::

----------


## ivanoff

Si jamais je suis sur le jeu ce week end n'hésite pas a demandé Kiyo, par contre je ne sais pas si je pourrais m'abstenir de chanter  ::trollface::  et lee tchii si tu crèves fait le en silence bon sang !!!  ::siffle::

----------


## lPyl

Si jamais ça se fait à l'arrache et pas à un moment précis, le plus simple pour me contacter, c'est de m'ajouter sur steam ( https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198005968075/ ) et de voir si je suis là  ::):

----------


## Nightwrath

> bon sens


 :Cryb:

----------


## lPyl

Faut plus de contexte avec la citation pour avoir les yeux qui saignent. Pacque "bon sens" tout seul, ça a du sens :D.

----------


## atavus

> Faut plus de contexte avec la citation pour avoir les yeux qui saignent. Pacque "bon sens" tout seul, ça a du sens :D.


Merci parce que ça ne m'a pas choqué, j'ai cherché la citation complète et ouais...

----------


## Nightwrath

On se fixe une horaire ? Le week end c'est un peu large en fait.

----------


## lPyl

C'pour ça que j'ai passé mon ID steam, perso je suis dispo tout le week-end (sauf ce midi). Donc c'est un peu comme ça vous arrange  ::):

----------


## Kiyo

Oui, je me disais ce matin que j'avais oublié un truc :x

Personnellement je suis dispo demain toute la journée. Ca t'irait demain Night ?

----------


## Nightwrath

Oui parfait !

----------


## Kiyo

Ok donc demain 15h assaut sur Cita ! Il nous manque encore deux personnes, on verra donc sur le moment si y'a des motivés en guilde.

----------


## lPyl

Bah lee tchi semble partante non (demain 15h je sais pas, mais dans l'idée donjon et tout)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je le suis mais j'ai oublié, mes confuses.  :Emo:

----------


## lPyl

Dommage. On a fait Cata et Ascalon. (avec un gentil guide et tout :D )

----------


## Kiyo

Effectivement, c'était bien sympa  ::): 

Notre guide était ravi aussi, d'ailleurs il a dit qu'il ferait avec plaisir Arah avec nous  ::ninja:: 

Prochain donjon au programme : caudecus !

----------


## atavus

> Notre guide était ravi aussi, d'ailleurs il a dit qu'il ferait avec plaisir Arah avec nous

----------


## gnouman

Vous voulez pas faire de l'Ascalon? Me manque 250 Token.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Nightwrath

J'ai pas refais tonnelle depuis la refonte,  c'est dire si ça date.  ::ninja::  
C'était sympa à refaire.  ::):

----------


## lPyl

On remet ça ce week-end ou celui d'après?

----------


## Kiyo

Je suis partante pour ce week end, et dispo soit le samedi en fin de matinée (à partir de 11h) soit le dimanche toute la journée à partir de 11h. Sinon Caudecus ça vous va ?

----------


## Nightwrath

Ca me va.
Samedi ou dimanche je suis normalement dispo donc comme vous préférez.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pas d'ordi ce week-end  ::sad:: 
Amusez-vous bien.

----------


## Kiyo

Merci, on va essayer  ::P: 

Donc samedi vers 11h visite du manoir Caudecus !

----------


## Nightwrath

> Amusez-vous bien.


On y manquera pas.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tigermilk

Me manque 1 ou 2 ailes à Caudecus, si je suis dans le coin.

----------


## atavus

> On y manquera pas.


Trouves toi un arc court en voleur en attendant. ::trollface::

----------


## lPyl

> Merci, on va essayer 
> 
> Donc samedi vers 11h visite du manoir Caudecus !


I'll be there!

----------


## atavus

> Merci, on va essayer 
> 
> Donc samedi vers 11h visite du manoir Caudecus !


1)  C'est trop tôt.
2)  Je serai probablement pas là de la semaine.

----------


## Nightwrath

> Trouves toi un arc court en voleur en attendant.


J'en ai un.  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> 2)  Je serai probablement pas là de la semaine.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooN
Et qui va me vanner sur Bifrost ?  ::sad:: 
PS :ah, tout le reste de la guilde ? ok ...

----------


## Kiyo

Caudecus done, on a retourné tout le manoir, piétiné des coussins, c'était cool. Merci !

Le prochain sera sans doute honneur des vagues.

----------


## Nightwrath

C'est sympa honneur des vagues en plus.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Vivement arah \o/

----------


## Kiyo

Du coup, est-ce que samedi à 11h ça convient aux intéressés pour la visite complète de l'honneur des vagues ?

----------


## lPyl

I should be here!

----------


## Anonyme220622

Je serais pas dispo, malheureusement =/

Par contre, rien à faire, je suis là quand vous faites Arah et chemin etherlame de la tonnelle !

----------


## Kiyo

Mais tu es là du genre tu viens et tu souffriras avec nous ou tu es là du genre tu viens sur le mumble et tu te ficheras de nous ?

 ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Bon du coup on était que 2 et vu que personne de connecté en guilde n'était intéressés on n'a pas fait honneur des vagues. C'est donc repoussé à je sais pas quand, ça dépendra des dispo des intéressés, si y'a des intéressés en plus  ::):

----------


## atavus

> Bon du coup on était que 2 et vu que personne de connecté en guilde n'était intéressés on n'a pas fait honneur des vagues. C'est donc repoussé à je sais pas quand, ça dépendra des dispo des intéressés, si y'a des intéressés en plus

----------


## Kiyo

Je retire mon "soigne toi bien", namého  ::|:

----------


## Saeryswen

* papry le guide suprême !!!  ::wub::  * 

En tout cas, si vous avez besoin de monde,  n'hésitez pas à me faire signe si je suis co ! J'ai fait très peu de donjons et j'aime partir à l'aventure !

----------


## atavus

> * papry le guide suprême !!!  *







> Je retire mon "soigne toi bien", namého


Oh toi attends voir que j'aille mieux. :Cell:

----------


## Nightwrath

Désolé j'avais complètement zapé de prévenir que j'étais pas dispo.

----------


## Kiyo

Pas grave, on va juste te ban de la guilde  ::ninja:: 

Pour ce week end je ne serai dispo que le vendredi soir. Si ça en tente, je propose donc de faire le run honneur des vagues à partir de 20h30 - 21h00. Si vous n'êtes pas dispo soit vous vous organisez ça ce week end et la semaine prochaine on passe au donjon suivant (étreinte ou creuset) soit on s'organise ça ensemble la semaine prochaine, c'est comme vous voudrez.


Dans un autre registre, même si ça concerne les donjons, je levelle tranquillou ma guerrière en ce moment et je viens de débloquer les catacombes histoire, donc si certains veulent le faire un de ces jours dites le moi !

----------


## lPyl

Vendredi soir je suis pas sur d'être dispo. Je saurais ça que vendredi après midi :D.

----------


## Nightwrath

Perso pas dispo vendredi soir.  ::ninja:: 
Si vous arrivez à le faire hésitez pas , sinon on verra le WE suivant.

----------


## Kiyo

Bon de toute façon ce n'est pas la grande forme de mon côté donc le faire une autre fois me va mieux.

On va y arriver, on y croit !

----------


## lPyl

Ouais pareil, une autre fois ça m'arrange aussi :D.

----------


## Nightwrath

Dimanche c'est possible ?

----------


## Kiyo

Dimanche c'est bon pour moi mais en fin de matinée ou en début d'aprem.

----------


## lPyl

Je pourrais probablement en être  ::):

----------


## Kiyo

Donc Night et Ipyl, *dimanche 11h* pour un run *honneur des vagues* c'est bon pour vous ?

Si oui il nous manquera donc deux personnes, tout le monde est le bienvenu, même si vous venez tout juste de débarquer dans la guilde n'hésitez pas. Le seul truc c'est que c'est plus sympa si vous pouvez être au moins en écoute sur le mumble (j'espère d'ailleurs que ma voix sera revenue d'ici là et que je pourrais ne pas être qu'en écoute u_u). Si personne ne se manifeste on fera une panda  ::P:

----------


## Nightwrath

Bon pour moi !

----------


## lPyl

Yep!

----------


## Kiyo

Bon Honneur des vagues, check ! C'était bien cool, surtout qu'on est tombés sur 2 pu partants pour faire les 3 chemins et sympas.

Le prochain au programme c'est Étreinte sans doute dans deux semaines.

----------


## BigGift

j'en suis pour etreinte, mais faudra me le rappeler  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Etreintes samedi 11h ?

----------


## lPyl

Ça dépendra de la météo pour moi. C'possible que je sois parti skier. Mais c'est aussi possible que je sois là.

----------


## Kiyo

Le ski  ::wub::  La chance !

Sinon finalement je suis aussi dispo ce soir. Du coup si vous aussi on pourrait se dire 21h ? Si non on verra pour quand les intéressés sont dispo, de toute façon je suis pas pressée perso  ::P:

----------


## lPyl

Bon en fait il devrait pas faire beau samedi. Donc je devrais être là  ::): .

----------


## Kiyo

Ok par contre vu que Night ne s'est pas encore manifesté et que d'après mes souvenirs il était intéressé on va quand même considérer que rien n'est sur. De toute façon je me co demain à 11h et on avisera  ::P:

----------


## Nightwrath

Demain 11h niquel !

----------


## Kiyo

Ce fut un run rondement mené !

Du coup la semaine prochaine je propose Tonnelle du crépuscule, en deux parties parce que le chemin étherlames et ses succès risquent d'être long. Les deux premiers chemins étant apparemment assez rapides je me dis que si y'a des intéressés et surtout que les gens sont dispo on peut se faire ça un soir,* lundi à 21h* par exemple.

Pour le c3 au choix, soit vendredi soir, soit dimanche dans la journée.

----------


## Nightwrath

Vendredi soir je peux pas pour c3 mais le dimanche ça le fait oui.
Et pour c1/c2 le soir ça irait ouai !

----------


## Nightwrath

Du coup dimanche on fait quelque chose ?

----------


## Kiyo

Cette semaine a été plus chargée que prévu, j'avais totalement zappé. Mais aujourd'hui je suis dispo, soit pour un mini run tonelle c1 - c2 soit pour un c3 avec tentative de succès. On peut se faire ça en fin de matinée, mais ça fait peut être un peu tard pour le dire :x ou dans l'aprem, genre vers 15 ou 17h.

----------


## Kiyo

Bon finalement je retire ma proposition, je ne suis pas sure de pouvoir restée co assez longtemps pour faire ça, je préfère pas m'engager :x

Mais si vous êtes dispo la semaine prochaine, je propose mardi ou mercredi 20h45 - 21h pour toujours faire soire c1 - c2 soit le c3 succès.

----------


## Nightwrath

Ok pas de problème !
Pour le soir en semaine ça me va aussi.

----------


## Kiyo

Donc pour un tonnelle c3 et ses succès demain soir (mercredi) à 21h y'a des gens de dispo ?  Que ce soit pour faire ou pour gentiment aider hein

----------


## Tigermilk

Dispo ce soir surement, par contre demain c'est moins sur  ::(:

----------


## lPyl

Je devrais être dans le coin  ::): .

----------


## Nightwrath

Ca doit pouvoir se faire.

----------


## Kiyo

> Dispo ce soir surement, par contre demain c'est moins sur


Pour le coup ce soir c'est pas possible pour moi. Mais si vous vous êtes dispo et que vous préférez ce soir n'hésitez pas hein !

----------


## Tigermilk

Bon j'ai eu un empêchement hier soir, par contre je serais surement dans le coin ce soir.

----------

